# angeln auf texel



## KronenPils (7. September 2008)

Nabend.
Ich fahre anfang Oktober nach Texel und wollte mal wissen, ob mir jemand ein paar gute Tipps geben kann welche Fische da oben in der Nordsee mit welchen Ködern und welcher Ausrüstung gut beangelbar sind. 
Normalerweise Angel ich hier am Kanal/See/Fluss in NRW auf Hecht, Zander, Barsch und Karpfen, daher ist Strand-/Brandungsangeln was völlig neues für mich und müsste wohl entsprechende Geräte noch kaufen.

Außerdem wäre es gut zu wissen, ob bzw welche Scheine oder ähnliches ich mir holen muss um da überhaupt Angeln zu dürfen.

Prost!
Kronen


----------



## esox82 (8. September 2008)

*AW: angeln auf texel*

hallo,
ich war im März auf Texel,kann dir zwar jetzt nicht über Köder,Montagen usw sagen,aber über die Erlaubnisse.
In den Burg kannst du dir einen Schein für die Binnengewässer der Provinz Nordholland kaufen,so wie in de Cocksdorp auch.
Für das Küstenangeln brauchst du keinen Schein. Alle witeren Infos bekommst du im Informationsstand in den Burg.
mfg Andy


----------



## KronenPils (8. September 2008)

*AW: angeln auf texel*

Danke für die Antwort 
Das mit dem Schein fürs Binnengewasser hab ich auch schon gelesen, wusste aber nicht ob man für die Küste einen braucht.

Bei den Ködern/Montagen ect brauch ich ja auch keine Details, nur ein paar Anstöße.
Wollte zum Beispiel auf Makrele gehen, aber hab dann gelesen, dass es vom Ufer aus kaum möglich ist da welche zu fangen, oder kann mans trotzdem versuchen?

Kronen


----------



## esox82 (9. September 2008)

*AW: angeln auf texel*

Ich habe noch nie auf Salzwasserfische geangelt,also kann ich dir da nicht weiterhelfen. Man hat mir damals aber gesagt, dass man bei den Hoorn sehr gut auf wolfsbarsch angeln kann.


----------



## Dorschina (14. September 2008)

*AW: angeln auf texel*

Hi KronenPils,

ich komme gerade von Texel 

Anfang Oktober könntest Du noch Glück mit Wolfsbarschen (Zeebaars) haben. Dazu gehst Du am besten mit der Brandungsrute los (3,90-4,20 m, große Stationärrolle, 0,35er Monofile und Brandungsvorfach - große Haken für Wolfsbarsch, kleinere Haken für Plattfische, mit Krallenblei zwischen 150 und 200 gr, je nach Strömung). 

Du kannst auch noch 0,60er Mono als Schlagschnur vorschalten oder direkt ne Keulenschnur verwenden, ich habe darauf aber meist verzichtet und es hat auch funktioniert.

Die Vorfächer und Bleie kannst Du bei Faunaland in Den Helder oder in Oudeschild auf Texel bei Vordelland kaufen. Dort bekommst Du auch die Köder: Zagers (Seeringelwürmer) und Pieren (Wattwürmer). 

Für Wolfsbarsch auf jeden Fall die Nordseeküste auswählen, am Wattenmeer hast Du, wenn überhaupt, nur die Chance auf Platten.

Anbei mal ein Foto von einigen Wölfis, die ich letzte Woche zusammen mit Dorschino auf Texel überlisten konnte :vik:

Also dann, ich hoffe, ich konnte Dir ein wenig helfen und sehe bald die Ergebnisse 

Petri Heil

Dorschina


----------



## Strandräuber (25. September 2008)

*AW: angeln auf texel*

Hallo Dorschina!

Ich fahre bald auch nach Texel (viertes Mal). War ansonsten immer (bei einem Familienurlaub hat man nie viel Zeit für's Angeln) oben in De Cocksdorp angeln und habe dort ein paar Wölfe "überlisten" können.

Sag mir doch mal bitte, an welchem Paal Du die Wolfsbarsche gefangen hast. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du bei knapp nach Ebbe bei auflaufendem Wasser geangelt hast.

Ich selbst habe mit einer Einhakenmontage (Liftsystem) gefischt.

Wäre schön, wenn Du Dich noch zeitnah melden könntest!

Bedankt!

Martin


----------



## Dorschina (27. September 2008)

*AW: angeln auf texel*

Hallo Martin,

wir haben oben in De Cocksdorp am Leuchtturm einige Wölfis überlisten können, aber die waren überwiegend untermaßig und haben ihre Freiheit zurück bekommen 

Ansonsten lief es dieses Jahr weiter südlich, überall von Paal 15 bis Paal 9 (Ecomare - Den Hoorn) recht gut. Dort haben wir die gefangen, die auf dem Foto zu sehen sind. 

Beste Angelzeit war eigentlich immer der Gezeitenwechsel, vor allem wenn dieser dann noch abends in der Dämmerung lag.

Wir haben mit Einzelhakenmontage und Paternoster geangelt, hat beides gut funktioniert.

Also dann, petri Heil!

Viele Grüße

Dorschina

PS: Berichte doch mal, wenn Du wieder da bist! #h


----------



## Strandräuber (27. September 2008)

*AW: angeln auf texel*

Hallo!

Danke für Deine Antwort.

Mein Lieblingspaal ist sowieso beim Westerslag (Paal 15, www.westerslag.nl/) - die Inhaber vom Restaurant sind sehr nett und es ist sehr gemütlich dort. Außerdem führt ein sehr schöner Fahrradweg dorthin.

Werde mein Glück probieren und meine Erfahrungen dann preisgeben.

Ich habe dieses Jahr an der Oosterschelde in Zeeland meinen Sommerurlaub verbracht. Habe dort meine ersten Erfahrungen mit dem Spinnfischen (Wobbler) auf Wolfsbarsch sammeln können. Dabei habe ich unter anderem einen schönen Wölfi von 52 cm erwischt. Eine sehr schöne Gegend und eine absolut entspannende Art des Angelns.

Bis dann!
Strandräuber


----------



## Dorschina (28. September 2008)

*AW: angeln auf texel*

Hallo Strandräuber,

wo genau warst Du denn an der Oosterschelde? 

Ich habe auch schon viel über das Spinnfischen auf Wolfsbarsch zwischen den Pfählen dort gelesen und es in Westkappelle / Zoutelande auch schon versucht - leider ohne Erfolg.

An welcher Stelle hast Du es denn mit der Spinnrute versucht und Erfolg gehabt?

Es ist natürlich einfacher mit der Spinnrute loszuziehen als die komplette Brandungsmontur zum Strand schleppen zu müssen, da gebe ich Dir recht 

Gruß

Dorschina


----------



## Strandräuber (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: angeln auf texel*

Hallo!

Ich bin am Freitag von Texel zurückgekehrt (Mo-Fr). Hatte zwar mein komplettes Equipment (mit Ausnahme des Strandzelts) dabei - habe aufgrund des Wetters die Sachen nicht rausgeholt, da es jeden Tag geschüttet hat bei einer Windstärke von bis zu 7 Bft. Das Wochenende zuvor soll es trocken gewesen sein und am Abreisetag schien auch mal die Sonne und es war normal windig. 
Ich bin zwar kein Schönwetterangler, aber es ist eben doch noch ein Unterschied, ob man einen reinen Angelurlaub oder Familienurlaub macht.
Aber Texel ist auf jeden Fall bei jedem Wetter eine Reise wert!

Ich war Anfang Juli in der Nähe von Zierikzee an der Oosterschelde unterwegs. Die besten Plätze findest Du unter www.zeevisland.com . Da musst Du unter "Stekken" (Angelstellen) und "Schouwen-Duiveland" schauen. Die Internetseite ist mit den aktuellsten Fangberichten vom Ufer (Kant-Vangstberichten) gefüllt. Wenn man offen ist für die niederländische Sprache und ein wenig lernt, enthält diese Seite die besten Tipps und Tricks für diese Region. Ich schaue hier eigentlich täglich rein, da viele Angler auch Fotos von ihren Fängen einstellen und offenbaren, mit welchen Wobblern oder Twistern sie erfolgreich waren. 
Meine Ausrüstung bestand aus einer 3 Meter Diaflash-Rute (Wurfgewicht: 20 - 50g), einer 4000er Twinpower-Rolle, 0,06 mm Whiplash mit einem 1 Meter langen Amnesia- Vorschaltstück (Tragkraft 9,1 kg). Erfolgreich war ich sowohl mit Wobblern von Lucky-Craft (ca. 19 € das Stück), als auch mit Longcast Minnow-Wobblern von Rapala (ca, 11 € das Stück). Natüriche Farben liegen meistens vorn.

Gruß
Strandräuber


----------



## KronenPils (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: angeln auf texel*

Da bin ich wieder 

Leider habe ich sage und schreibe gar nichts gefangen 
Der Laden am Hafen hatte leider keine Würmer, mussten dann los durchs Watt stiefeln und uns selbst welche suchen. Naja, das war dann auch das Erfolgsreichste an der ganzen Geschichte...

Waren dann zwei mal am Tag draußen bei den Hoorn und einmal Nachts. Die Bedingungen am Tag waren eigentlich ganz gut wenn wir losgezogen sind, der Wind war relativ ruhig und die Strömung war auch angenehm, nur gebissen hat leider nix. Dafür konnten wir zugucken wie der Nachbar zwei doch recht kapitale Schollen rausgezogen hat, naja...langsam glaube ich, ich binverflucht, die letzten 5 male beim Angeln ohne irgendeinen Biss :<

Nachts waren die Bedingungen eher katastrophal, das kann ich echt niemandem empfehlen. Selbst das 170g Krallenblei vom Vertrauenshändler ist bei der Strömung fröhlich umher gewandert. Zudem haben wir noch die Flut verpasst (ich versteh bis heute nicht wieso ): Und wenn man im Dunkeln nach jeder Kontrolle neue Köder drauffriemeln muss machts auch keinen Spass mehr. 

Trotzdem wars mal was anderes als immer am Kanal oder am See und ich werd nächstes Jahr mein Glück bestimmt nochmal versuchen 

Danke nochmal für die Tips.

MfG
Kronen

Edit: Mir ist da grad noch was aufgefallen. Ich habe noch nie vorher mit Wattwürmern geangelt und wusste nur noch aus Kindheitswattwanderungen, dass sie etwa so aussehen wie Würmer  Wenn ich mir jetzt aber den Seeringelwurm so anschaue, dann hab ich das Gefühl, dass die meisten Viecher die wir gesammelt haben diesem sehr ähnlich waren. Auch die rote Ader, die oft als Merkmal angegeben wird ist mir aufgefallen. Leben denn Seeringelwürmer im Watt an der Nordsee oder irre ich jetzt total? :?

Edit2: Ok, weiter gegoogelt. Sieht aus als hätten wir hauptsächlich mit Seeringelwürmern geangelt :>


----------



## Dorschina (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: angeln auf texel*

Hallo Kronenpils,
hallo Strandräuber!

tut mir wirklich leid, dass ihr so ein Pech mit dem Wetter hattet!

Solche Zeiten habe ich auf Texel aber auch schon erlebt. 

Wir sind aber -getreu dem Motto: wer keine Haken im Wasser hat, fängt auch nichts - trotz Windstärke 7 losgezogen...auf mein Drängen hin...gut, mittlerweile weiß ich auch, dass man sich das wirklich sparen kann! |rolleyes
 Wenn einem schon der Sand ins Gesicht peitscht und es dann auch noch anfängt wie aus Eimern zu schütten...pitschnass, durchgefroren und ohne Fisch nach Hause muss....das ist schon ganz schön frustrierend! :c
Dafür sind wir dieses Jahr aber entschädigt worden #6

@Strandräuber
Die Seite kenn ich, hab mir bisher aber immer nur die Fangberichte angeschaut. Werde mir dann also auch mal die Strekken zu Gemüte führen. Ende Oktober geht´s bei uns nämlich nochmal los, so wie es aussieht wieder nach Zoutelande / Westkapelle.
Danke für Deine Ködertipps!

Liebe Grüße

Claudia


----------



## Rob.a.m. (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: angeln auf texel*

Hallo, hab den Post er jetzt gesehen.
Nur mal zur besseren Verständnis die Westerschelde liegt südlich der Insel Walcheren und die Oosterschelde liegt nördlich der Insel Noord Beveland, mehr Infos hier: http://wolfsbarsch.com/pageID_6584758.html

Nicht nur das es zwei unterschiedliche Meeresarme sind auch ist die Angellei mit Kunstköder kann nicht unterschiedlicher sein. An der Oosterschelde sind Blinker und Wobbler von 10 cm die Wolfsbarschmagneten.
An der Westerschlede punkten eher Shads bzw. Gummifischen bis 10 cm. 

Gruß Rob
wolfsbarsch.com
Team angelmagazin.com


----------



## Dorschina (3. November 2008)

*AW: angeln auf texel*

Hallo Rob,

ich kenne die Lage der Oster- und Westerschelde, war vielleicht nur etwas verwirrend, dass Strandräuber von der Osterschelde geschrieben hat und ich von Westkapelle erzählte... |rolleyes trotzdem danke für den Hinweis!

Wir kommen auch gerade aus Zoutelande, aber vorwiegend mit Wittlingen im Gepäck.

Deine Seite über das Wolfsbarschangeln gefällt mir übrigends sehr gut, ich hab sie irgendwann mal über Google gefunden und hab mich gefreut, dass dort so viele Informationen auf einen Schlag zu finden sind! Bitte weiter so #6

Liebe Grüße

Claudia


----------



## Rob.a.m. (5. November 2008)

*AW: angeln auf texel*

Hallo Claudia,
eure Posts, von dir und Strandräuber in Bezug auf die Ooster-und Westerschelde waren doch einwenig verwirrend|rolleyes.
Überall an der niederländischen Küste werden zur Zeit viele Wittlinge gefangen, das liegt an den Garnelen die zur Paarung im Moment dicht unter Land kommen. 

Gruß Rob
wolfsbarsch.com
Team angelmagazin.com

PS: Danke für dein positives Feedback hinsichtich meiner Wolfsbarschpage, sie wächst stetig weiter


----------



## Ballerbock (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: angeln auf texel*

So jetzt möchte ich doch endlich auch mal einen Beitrag in diesem Forum leisten.Ich möchte einfach mal mitteilen wie und wo ich auf Texel dem Wolfsbarsch nachstelle und bin für Kritik und evtl. auch Zustimmung immer offen.
Meine bevorzugte Angelstelle für das Brandungsangel ist der Westerslag an der Westküste von Texel in der Nähe von De Koog
Mein Gerät besteht aus zwei 4,20m langen Brandungsruten mit 4 -Fach Paternostern und jeweils 200 Gramm Krallenbleien. Die Klappkrallen sehen zwar schick aus aber bei starken Strömungen haben sich Bleie mit biegsamen Krallen bewährt.
Als Köder benutze ich Wattwürmer und Seeringelwürmer, die kann man in De Cocksdorp bei "Hottentot" (der gute Mann heisst wirklich so!) meist frisch kaufen. Das selber sammeln mit der Mistforke geht zwar auch aber wenn man wie ich mit Familie fährt muss ich jede Minute Angelzeit nutzen und da kaufe ich mir die Köder lieber.
Als Rutenauflage bin ich von Dreibeinern nicht mehr so überzeugt, im letzen Jahr hat mir der oftmals starke Wind bei jeder Angelaktion das komplette Gerät mindestens einmal umgehauen obwohl ich das Dreibeinstativ mit einem Eimer voll Sand beschwert hatte. Ich greife lieber wieder zu den Brandungserdspiessen zurück. Diese kann man mit dem voranschreiten der Flut meines Erachtens auch deutlich schneller zurücksetzen. Wenn man zum Tidewechsel anfängt wundert man sich manchmal wie weit man nach ein paar Stunden zurückgewandert ist.
Meine Paternoster versuche ich ziemlich direkt neben die Steinbuhnen zu plazieren, am Westerslag hat mir eine hohe Wurfweite direkt neben die Wellebrecher den meisten Erfolg gebracht. Darum will ich auch nicht mehr auf meine Watthose verzichten, ca. 10 Meter rein ins Wasser und beim Auswurf alles was geht. Nach 10 min ohne Biss hole ich etwas ein, falls man eine Sandbank getroffen hat.
Es kann nicht schaden sich die Angelstelle bei Ebbe mal anzusehen um eventuelle Rinnen auszumachen. Den Anfang der Buhnen markiere ich rechts und links davon mit Stöckern oder ähnlichem um zu vermeiden, das ich in der Nacht (Beste Zeit) direkt auf die überspülte Buhne werfe, Hängergefahr! 
Als Bissanzeiger benutze ich Bibberstäbe von Hülsse, um nicht durch das Starren auf die Knicklichter an der Rutenspitze am nächsten Tag wieder nen steifen Hals zu haben.

Ich fahre vom 03-13 Juli nach Texel und hoffe, das meine Strategie aufgeht . . . . .


----------



## Dorschina (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln auf texel*

Hallo Ballerbock,

wir waren Anfang Juni für zwei Wochen auf Texel und auch meist am Westerslag angeln. Hast also genau unsere Stelle beschrieben 

Petri Heil und berichte mal, wenn Du wieder da bist.

LG

Claudia


----------



## Ballerbock (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln auf texel*

Hey Dorschina, sind gestern abend erst wiedergekommen und stell erstmal nur kurz ein paar Fotos rein . . . . 

http://img118.*ih.us/img118/5931/makrele.jpg

http://img118.*ih.us/img118/270/scholle.jpg

http://img27.*ih.us/img27/5936/wolfsbarsch1.jpg

http://img118.*ih.us/img118/7944/wolfsbarsch2.jpg

Das hat LAUNE gemacht! Die Makrelen habe ich aber vom Kutter aus gefangen . . . .

Warste auch erfolgreich?


----------



## dodo12 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln auf texel*

Bei mir geht es in den Herbstferien wieder los. 
War schonmal jemand mit dem Kutter " MS - Rival" draußen?
Wir nehmen entweder Hetsop (ziemlich teuer finde ich) oder den oben gennanten Kutter. Fahren von Texel noch mehr Kutter raus?


----------



## noworkteam (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln auf texel*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Bei mir geht es in den Herbstferien wieder los.
> War schonmal jemand mit dem Kutter " MS - Rival" draußen?
> Wir nehmen entweder Hetsop (ziemlich teuer finde ich) oder den oben gennanten Kutter. Fahren von Texel noch mehr Kutter raus?


 
Ja denn kenne ich, da war ich sogar auf der Nacht(Abend)-Tour mit unterwegs...

Ergebnis : kein Fisch auf dem gesamten Schiff...im Hochsommer..das beste waren die frisch geräucherten ....

Zum erfolgreichen Angeln definitiv die Hetsop,..,zum Angel mit meinem sechsjährigen Sohn wurde ich die Rival nehmen....wegen dem Seegang...

Gruß


----------



## Sunnyboy (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln auf texel*

#6hi kronen,





KronenPils schrieb:


> Nabend.
> Ich fahre anfang Oktober nach Texel und wollte mal wissen, ob mir jemand ein paar gute Tipps geben kann welche Fische da oben in der Nordsee mit welchen Ködern und welcher Ausrüstung gut beangelbar sind.
> Normalerweise Angel ich hier am Kanal/See/Fluss in NRW auf Hecht, Zander, Barsch und Karpfen, daher ist Strand-/Brandungsangeln was völlig neues für mich und müsste wohl entsprechende Geräte noch kaufen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sunnyboy (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln auf texel*

hi kronen!wenn du  zu hause heringspatanoster und makrelenpatanoster bekommst,denn kauf dir genug davon ,holland is teuer.Bleie usw bekommste auch dazu,wenn du ruten hast die 3m-3,50m haben 35siger schnur auf der rolle hast sollte mit den wolfsbarschen nix schief gehn,petri


----------



## U.W. (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: angeln auf texel*

An alle Wolfsbarschangler,

fahre Mitte Sept. zum ersten Mal nach Texel. Als passionierter Spinnfischer möchte ich selbstverständlich auch auf Texel ein wenig mit der Spinnrute fischen.
Wo sind die aussichtsreichsten Stellen um mit der Spinnrute den Wolfsbarschen nachzustellen? Wenn möglich recht genau beschreiben, da ich noch nie auf Texel war.Welche Köder sollte ich einsetzen? Und welcher Wasserstand ist der erfolgversprechendste? 

Schon mal vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## U.W. (3. August 2009)

*AW: angeln auf texel*

Wo sind die Wolfsbarschangler mit den Tipps??


----------



## Haken70 (17. September 2010)

*AW: angeln auf texel*

Hi, ich werd nächste Woche auch auf Texel in De Koog sein und ein paar Klamotten zum Fischen einpacken (2 Brandungsruten 4+5m und ne 2,85 Pilk/Spinnrute). Ich hab schon ein paar Threads zu diesem Thema gefunden und gelesen, würde aber gerne nochmal nachfragen, *was man* um diese Zeit, also *Mitte September dort so (am besten) fangen kann?* Vielleicht noch ein paar frische Tipps zu guten Stellen wären schön (der letzte Eintrag hier ist ja schon was her ;-). Gibt es z.B. die Möglichkeit an nem Steg zu fischen? Lohnt sich Kunstködereinsatz? Danke schonmal im Voraus.*
*


----------



## thymonst (28. September 2010)

*AW: angeln auf texel*

Hallo, habe auf Texel schon öfter geangelt und fast immer gut gefangen!
Am Nördlichen Strand Wolfsbarsche von den Molen und auf der Südlichen Seite Plattfische und Aal! Als Köder Wurm und sonst mit der Spinrute...


----------



## norbertnorbi (7. September 2016)

*AW: angeln auf texel*

Hi Leute,
Ich fahre ende September auf Texel (De Koog) zum ersten mal. Ist es immer noch an der Küste erlaubt ohne Schein zu angeln? Ich frage nur nach weil die Beiträge schon etwas älter sind.
LG norbertnorbi


----------



## latino2000 (7. September 2016)

*AW: angeln auf texel*

Ja, ist es!
Aber Vorsicht: Du darfst nur noch einen Wolfsbarsch (Mindestmaß 42cm) entnehmen, sonst wird es teuer wenn Sie Dich kontrollieren.




norbertnorbi schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Ich fahre ende September auf Texel (De Koog) zum ersten mal. Ist es immer noch an der Küste erlaubt ohne Schein zu angeln? Ich frage nur nach weil die Beiträge schon etwas älter sind.
> LG norbertnorbi


----------



## n0rdfriese (7. September 2016)

*AW: angeln auf texel*

Ja, ist auch ohne Vispass erlaubt


----------



## horiyoshi (7. September 2016)

*AW: angeln auf texel*

Hallo Norbert,

wir waren vor 2 Wochen auf Texel. Für die Küste ist kein Schein erforderlich. De Koog ist schön#6. Viel Spaß auf der Insel und Petri Heil.

gruß Thomas


----------



## norbertnorbi (11. September 2016)

*AW: angeln auf texel*

Ja Leute danke für Infos und Petri Dank.
Ich werde berichten wenn ich wiederim Lande bin.
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Oxyrhynchos (25. August 2017)

*AW: angeln auf texel*

Servus, da die letzten Beiträge hier ja doch schon älter sind...
Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich aktuell dort beachten muss?
Habe noch nicht in den Niederlanden gefischt und möchte dementsprechend nichts falsch machen.
Also, wo gibt es Erlaubnisscheine? Darf mein kleiner Bub auch fischen? Lohnt sich Spinnfischen?
Und wo finde ich Infos in Netz, die nicht auf Niederländisch verfasst sind? 
Vielen Dank


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (27. August 2017)

*AW: angeln auf texel*

angeln im meer ist frei.

nimm spinnruten mit, angle auf der westseite dort, wo stroemung und hindernisse aufeinandertreffen und drille wolfsbarsche...

catch and release nicht vergessen.


----------



## Taxidermist (27. August 2017)

*AW: angeln auf texel*



44869 schrieb:


> angeln im meer ist frei.
> 
> catch and release nicht vergessen.



Warum catch and release, weil es deine Religion ist, oder damit die Berufsfischer ein paar Wolfsbarsche mehr fangen dürfen?

Die Schonzeit vom 1. Januar bis 30. Juni ist rum, dass Mindestmaß von 42 cm sollte natürlich eingehalten werden, sowie auch nur ein Zeebars pro Tag entnommen werden darf und dann guten Apetit!

http://www.sportvisserijzwn.nl/actueel/8277/maatregelen-zeebaars-van-kracht-handhaving-gestart.html

http://www.wolfsbarsch.com/Saison2016/mobile/


----------



## Oxyrhynchos (28. August 2017)

*AW: angeln auf texel*

Vielen Dank!


----------

